# Which Midi Controller effects on the bank preset?



## Nemu-Leon (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi guys,

Many sf2 have multiple instruments in it, and I wonder how I can switch between them during midi playing?

I tried cc0, cc32 which suppose to be "bank select", I add them in my midi file and tried to play them in Coolsoft, but actually the instrument still play the first one.

Any ideas on it?


----------

